# Virgin River is almost ready for a good time



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Virgin River is almost ready to run. 

USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 09405500 NORTH FORK VIRGIN RIVER NEAR SPRINGDALE, UT


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

As of Friday, the road to the put-in was still impassable due to snow, according to the local outfitters. They said that if it's still snowed in by May, the will plow it for commercial recreation.

COUNT


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Count... how long is that road to the put in? I may be driving out that way and curious if its worth the hike in? Really have no idea what that stretch is like, never read anything on it. You done it?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Haven't done it. I'm sure you've read about it in the New Testament. It's the Zion Narrows section on the North Fork of the Virgin, near Springdale. I don't know how long the road is and where it becomes impassable but the impression I got from the outfitter was that where it was blocked was not within a reasonable hiking distance.

On a sidenote, I think the put-in and take-out for Temple of Sinawava are both well maintained and that is reportedly runnable above 200-300cfs, so there may at least be a good alternative.

COUNT


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

the road is waaaaaaay to long to walk. It is about a 40 minute drive from the highway.

If you are there anyway run Satan's staircase through the temple...it is a good stretch and NPS runs shuttle for you...

I am super bummed about the road CBRFS is callin for flows above 500 CFS!!!!!!!!! this is a travesty...

NORTH FORK VIRGIN - SPRINGDALE, NR (NFVU1)


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Anybody wanna cart some snowmobiles down to Springdale?


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a friend that is going to take his backhoe up on Thursday to move snow around his cabin, He will clean the snow off if he can get up the clay hill. 
I will keep you posted


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Does that predicted flow taper off in a week or so because of weather conditions with more 500+ cfs peaks to come? I know the Virgin's season is short but...

Also, if I plan to do an overnighter in there, will I have to show a poop storage capacity?

This run is *high* on my list.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

I assume rangers will give you a poop bag if you don't have one, since they do when you backpack the Narrows. Or save the NPS some money and buy one at the Zion Adventure Center or Zion Rock & Mountain Guides in Springdale, ~$4.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

don't know about the poop bag.

Mac, your buddy with the backhoe...what type of beer does he drink? He is in for a 30 rack or three or four if he clears that road.

Durango folks...if MacD gets that road cleared I will be in for the ride no doubt.

stoke it up!


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

I was talking with my brother last night about trying to get down there for it this weekend. 

We will definitely throw in a 30 rack.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

CAREFUL BOATERS: first the NFV is officially running

There is a barbed wire fence across the river a couple miles into the run on a "blind" corner. It is on a "flat" section but careful not to get too many boaters in the microeddy in front of it...it is a mandatory portage.

Start EARLY..flows peak at the put in at about 6AM and decrease from there, you'll want to get as far as possible b/c flows triple later on.

Watch out for wood...we had 2 semi serrious pins (both in satans staircase in the Temple) and there are a few wood portages in the narrows. Most easily negotiated but as flows increase water moves faster...be careful novices this is an easy run but pin spots are sneaky.

Don't forget your fuckin camera!!!!!!!!!!!

-rg


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Our crew is trying to run it thurs/fri. Anybody have any more info that might be helpful?


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I throw in a 30 rack as well...get that road open. Also just how long is the road to the put in? Could you ski /snowshoe it in a day? 
Also think a small Gunnison crew will leave Thursday night if the road opens I would love to fill my tocoma to the max and save on gas. 
let me know if you want a ride?


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

walking time depends on where the road is shut down at. Remember that with minimum flows in AM at put in you WILL be walking another 6 miles with your boat. I would only attempt to walk if the flows are approaching biblical levels...say 1000, dare I say more?

-rg

ps I just looked at the snowpack and there is still a shitton up there in the higher elevations...looks like this will go for a good bit or flow high and fast.


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

Rum and Coke would be the ticket.


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

I will update everyone Thursday night.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

It's 15 -17 miles to the put-in off the Hwy, most of the road is on a north facing aspect hence it will be holding snow for awhile, the road is fairly rough further in and will probably be a mud bog for a while. Honestly, the money spent on the shuttle is money well spent and the local outfitters will have the best info and appreciate the business. I would stay in touch with those guys before committing to this one. Logistically this trip could all afu'ed in a hurry, it's just one of those places, all kinds of intangibles.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

So far, none of the shuttles/outfitters that I've called are giving any options for getting in there.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I just spoke with a local cowboy there, Ken. He works for the Zion Ponderosa Resort. He was up on the road on horseback with his son this weekend hunting a mountain lion. He said the road is rutted but a go in a 4WD (said it might be possible in 2WD but didn't recommend it). He thinks we're crazy for wanting to kayak in there when the water is this high. I think he's crazy for chasing down a mtn. lion. To each his own. But it sounds like you should be able to get in there.
Every other outfitter and company in town just straight up said no it's not possible but had no actual info about the road. He was the only person I found with recent firsthand knowledge of the condition of the road. We're hopin' he's right and goin' for a thurs. put-in. 
So if you happen to bump into Ken the cowboy, buy him a beer. And if there's some way you can throw some business towards Zion Ponderosa Resort, go for it. They were all very polite and helpful despite this having little (to nothing) to do with their business.
Good luck to everyone goin'. Maybe we'll see you on the river. And if anyone has anymore useful beta please throw it out there. This is the first time the four of us have done the narrows.
thanks.


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Bill. He said the snow is pretty much all gone recommended 4x4 only. I was on that road last year at this time once you get past the sub division and the road turns back to the west up the clay hill it was nasty.with a big drop off the south side. If you are going take a tow rope and at least 2 rigs in. For whoever is going if you get in trouble on the road up call me I have friends in most of the towns close by 435-705-4239. I am always up for a ride.


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

Bill flew over east Zion this morning.


----------



## Riogoodtime (Mar 23, 2009)

*Gotta be a way*

HEY ALL SOUNDS LIKE SOME SOUND COMMUNICATION GOING ON, GONNA GET UP THERE THIS WEEKEND JUST CURIOUS ABOUT THE ROAD BECAUSE I WORK IN THE DIRT EVERYDAY AND NEVER HAVE TROUBLE DIGGING MYSELF OUT OUF SNOW BUT MUD IS A HUGE CONCERN ONCE YOU'RE STUCK YOU'RE KIND OF SCREWED PKUS IF THE ROAD HAS SKETCHY PARTS SLIDING IS ANOTHER BIG CONCERN(ESPECIALLY OFF A STEEP CLIFF OR SOMETHING) I HAVE A TOYOTA TACOMA SINGLE CAB WOULD BE AWESOME TO FOLLOW OR LEAD THE WAY IN MAKE IT A COMBINED EFFORT AND I HAVE CHAINS AND A BIG TOW ROPE, SO IF ONE GETS STUCK ONE COULD PULL THE OTHER BACK AND OUT OR VICE VERSA, MACDADDY RUM AND COKE IT IS AND WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT MY COMMENTS WILL THE ROAD BE GOOD TO GO,THANKS MAN AND EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## robinj (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, looks like I gotta hit this run or regret not doing so! If anyone has a spare spot in their truck I'll happily fill it and supply you with gas/beer cash. I could drive too, but I have a subaru which has limited boat capacity and may not be the best tool for the job on the access road.


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Shuttle*

Anyone have any contact info for shuttle companies for this run?

-Sean


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

So I'm thinking about heading out from Boulder on friday to meet my brother who would be heading out from Missoula to try and hit this on Saturday. Would anyone want to come out with either of us, or is anyone planning on doing the run on Saturday? 

-Rick


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

I live in Boulder and I'd like to go along for the ride. I have a car, so I'm not much help in getting there other than free gas.... Or maybe we could work out a shuttle. My shedule's open, so give me a call at 303-501-0257.

Curtis 



wnccreeker said:


> So I'm thinking about heading out from Boulder on friday to meet my brother who would be heading out from Missoula to try and hit this on Saturday. Would anyone want to come out with either of us, or is anyone planning on doing the run on Saturday?
> 
> -Rick


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

I will be on the San Juan this weekend. Would like to get on this run on Monday. Anyone interested? I'll be in a car... was hoping to pay one of the "outfitters" for a shuttle.
Phil


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

theres rain in the forcast. rain friday and saturday. good luck on the roads specifically muddy ones.


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

Riogoodtime, that road is that nasty gray gumbo clay. I am going to try and break out of work early today and drive up check it out myself. However30% chance of rain Fri if that happens that road will turn to CRAP in a hurry. I will post tonight if I can get up there.


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

If I have a few days notice I can help shuttle peeps..


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Just talked to a guy at Zion Rock and Mountain Guides and he said they were gonna try driving the road later today to check on its condition.
P.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

whats driving the road today going to do if it rains this friday and sat? the only reason i say that is because i deal with the same problem all spring. i f*cking hate the mud specially if something is running. sorry to be a downer just throwing some reality in there.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

caspermike said:


> whats driving the road today going to do if it rains this friday and sat? the only reason i say that is because i deal with the same problem all spring. i f*cking hate the mud specially if something is running. sorry to be a downer just throwing some reality in there.


Don't know the road but if its got a bad washout the mud won't matter.
P.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

mud is mud. rain = mud good luck getting in there post a trip report people i want to see the pics of muddy boaters in gear digging out rigs.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Boulder Folks

Are you still planning on trying to get down there...I am in fort collins and would gladly pitch on beer/gas whatever. 

I have a shredder...I am assuming that I will be able to get it down the river with the current flows...anyone have any advice (good or bad) about that idea.


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

Teleboater-

I think I'm going to head out probably with cemartin friday afternoon to put on saturday morning. The plan is to do it in one day, think you could pull that off without slowing us down too much in a shredder? If so, I don't discriminate. Give me a call if you want to come. 

-Rick
(828)335-8989


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I thinking that it will be best to catch this tomorrow because of the possible mud situation. I would like to leave gunnison in the next 4-6hours and would love to fill my tocoma with anyone along the way who is wiling drive through the night and put in first thing Friday morning. 
Give me a call if you want a ride 
Buck
303-809-1430


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

...that number was 828-335-8989

and I'm not too stressed out about a 40% chance of precip


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Rick

I think that we could manage to keep up with yall as long as the flows were high enough to float over everything (would love to hear some raft beta). Are you planning on camping out sat night or trying to drive back?

Has anyone taken a raft down this section before and/or knows what flows would be good to make it down.

Also the description of this run does not appear to match up with the descrption in the new testiment...does anyone know about that or am I mistaken.


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

Mud is one thing but that clay is another. I have been there and done that on this road. I have a cabin up above the turn off. If it rains you will be damn lucky to get within 10 miles of the river


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

I made a TR last year when we did it. If the current flows continue the shredder will be walking for a while...not further than deep creek confluence though (6 miles).
Remember to put on as early as possible as flows decrease from early AM. Even at 300cfs @ put in (which you will not get) I think the shredder is walking a lot.

Again: The run is easy with the occasional fence/wood issue.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/zion-narrows-tr-pics-and-vid-5-08-a-18499.html

There is a link for some pictures of the run, put in cfs, and flows before deep creek (and after).

My wife's due date is today for our new baby...alas I think I may miss this one this year. I would however risk a muddy road, chance of rain, and a chance of impassable road just to see that canyon again...super bonus with satan's staircase on day two too!

Pack a lunch, bring layers, and again, don't forget your fuckin camera!!!

Also, I notice the flows seem to be steadying out...pay close attention for minumum of 300 cfs this weekend before you drive!


----------



## ptanner (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a group of 4 going down on Friday night after work. We have a 2 tandem duckie, 1 single duckie, and 1 playboat. *I would like to run shuttle with someone*. We would like to be on the river around 6 or 7am Saturday morning. We will go get the shuttle car that afternoon/evening after we get off the river. Others can do laps within the park. The other caveat is that we have to get to the backcountry desk before 5pm on Friday. *I will pay someone $20 if they pick up 4 permits for us on Friday afternoon in addition to the cost of the permit.* If not, we are stuck purchasing the permits at 8am and not on the river till 9:30am. We are coming from SLC. Paul ptannerprostheticatyahoodotcom or 8O144O5456.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Talked to the shuttle guys and they checked out the road today. Its passable unless it rains and the dreaded clay mud shows up. Neglected to ask if high clearance 4wd was required since I'll be leaving my car at the takeout. I'm planning on an early as possible shuttle Monday morning if anyone is interested. $75 solo or $40 each with more than one. I'm headed to the San Juan early tomorrow but will try to check this forum Sunday. My cell is 207-266-8599. Also, if anyone could manage a wood report before then that would be great!
Have fun everyone. Pray for NO rain. 

Phil


----------



## mtpaddler (May 9, 2008)

*Zion narrows*

I spoke with the guys at the guide shop. They said the climbing gear has turned into boating gear and that the road is open as of yesterday. He couldnt tell me how long it would hold out but said they have above average snowpack. Hopin for Wed the 29th putin.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

phil its going to rain.


----------



## Yamahamod (Apr 3, 2009)

Anybody want to go, or is going May 1st or 2nd. I could even swing April 30th.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

Anyone know about the possibility of camping overnight on this section at these flows? Is it possible? Is it courting extreme danger from flash floods or liquored up cougars?


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Not to hijack the thread, but I heard that the Virgin and Zion narrows is the same thing. That can't be possible. What's the verdict?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Zion Narrows is the gorge section on the North Fork of the Virgin. Below that is Temple of Sinawava. Then the North Fork Meets the Virgin for the Bloomington Gorge section of the Virgin River.

COUNT


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

has anyone paddled just the temple of sinawava section without doing the narrows? seems like that's where the better rapids are, and i believe it is below the deep creek confluence. 

i'm in AZ and thinking about heading up to zion, but don't want to make the trip if flows drop out.


----------



## MacDaddy (Feb 6, 2009)

The road is in good shape was up there yesterday evening. It is cloudy today but no rain until Sat afternoon according to the weather man. Who ever is in for the weekend have a safe great time.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Quick trip report. Just got back.
Ended up runnin' Temple on Thursday (it was AWESOME!). The backcountry desk for the park IS NOT allowing you to camp in the Narrows right now. Even though it does seem completely safe to camp at the sites in there. So trips are one day only. A REALLY long day. Flows started going down already. Friday was a hike/drag ALL the way to the confluence with Deep Creek. Could seriously take you up to 6 hrs. so plan for this. Predictions say the flow is headed downward so if you haven't gone yet- you missed it this year (except for timing a perfect flash flood).
Droppin' the falls was really cool. With the extra log jams at the top it seems to be twentyish feet or more now.
I'd say no go to any kind of raft (even a shredder). Good luck if you're already there. Keep your eyes peeled for all the wood in there. Some strainers, some logjams/sieves. To the rest, sorry ya missed it. Maybe next year.


----------



## chrisjaquet (Sep 10, 2004)

We ran the Narrows on 4.24.09 It was great fun once you hit the confluence but getting there was a grind to say the least... (6 to 7 hours of dragging, scraping, or walking your boat down)
Two in our party of four put some large cracks in their boats during the run and we found the info available from the park service to be less than consistent. 

I was told we could camp in the narrows on the phone with a ranger, but the backcountry desk wouldnt let us camp anywhere in the narrows. Permits were all FREE and the 15 ft. falls was runnable, all four of us ran it and it was killa!


Sinawava down is the gnar of the lower river (below the narrows). Yes, it is well below the confluence with Deep Creek. The rapids dont start until you hit the court of patriarchs and be sure to scout from the bridge that is well off the road at court of patriarchs. This was the only section we didnt scout due to the fact that it wasnt roadside and it was the rowdiest (Satans Staircase)! Top notch whitewater if its running.......

The road to Chamberlain's Ranch was in great shape, and though we had 4wd we didnt use it. flow was a bit below 300 cfs that day and it was going down. I heard the guy at the desk say they werent going to issue boating permits past today, 4.26.09 

If you havent done this run already this year you may have missed it. 

Contact Zion Ponderosa lodge for current road conditions, if you can, try to get in touch with Cowboy Ken (a local mountain lion hunter).


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_12240665


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

this is an absolute fuckin debauchery. I very dearly hope the "boaters" have not ruined the access to this run.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

RG- In the words of Inigo Montoya:
I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Debacle, perhaps?


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

inconceivable!


----------

